# Consul's Tears



## arcanaman (Jul 13, 2008)

Consul's tear's is the unfolding of Feylight and Dragonbreath my 4E 

campaign setting critque for this story so that it can help my campaign setting.
*Dramatis Persona*

Nayavar(Eladrin/Elven)

Elisandre, Female Eladrin warlock star pact Consul (spring/summer)

Adeira, Female Eladrin wizard twin of Elisandre Consul(fall/winter) 

Kea Mooneye, Female Eladrin cleric(oracle) Corellon

Lesreon Bright Shaft, Male Half-Elf cleric(high priest) Ioun

Tharvil ShadowBow ,Male Elf Ranger Second Bow

Riadron Paelthis, Male Eladrin Warlord First Bow and Councilor of the court of stars



Elisandre walked through a star lite glade the trees tower above and their branches seem to 

swallow the stars behind canopies of green leaves Elisandre looked for the exact point of 

light between two trees. Finding obsucred by a new tree she steps into it suddenly the world 

shifts and Elisandre finds herself in front of a marble dias beneath a blue sky and surounded 

by a bed of roses A Eladrin woman in a green robe and a purple shawl wears the sigil of 

Corellon around here neck she sits on a marble throne in front of the dias. She bows and 

says " how may I serve the state my lady Consul". Elisandre thought and said " what does 

Corellon show you for the season of my reign Lady Oracle. "My Lady Consul you who made a pact with the beacon folk cannot guess what will happen during the season of your reign.


----------

